#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Zoek een serieuze Vrouw uit Limburg NL/BE

## fessie31

Salaamoualikoum 

Ben opzoek naar een lieve, leuke, serieuze en eerlijke vrouw als doel trouwen insha allah.

Zelf ben ik 33 jaar woon in Limburg in mn dagelijkse leven doe ik werken en sporten.

Voor meer informatie p.m. graag ...

----------


## fessie31

niemand??

----------


## fessie31

nog op zoek.....

----------


## fessie31

niemand????

----------


## Sweetheart818

> niemand????



Salaam.. Nog op zoek ?

----------


## fessie31

ja nog steeds opzoek

----------


## fessie31

Hallo....

----------


## fessie31

haloooooooo

----------


## fessie31

uppppp

----------


## S0raya

U mag pb sturen

----------


## fessie31

Niemand??

----------


## fessie31

okee...........

----------


## fessie31

Uitgestorven??

----------


## wafae24

Hallo , ik dil wel met u in gesprek

----------


## fessie31

Uppppppppp

----------

